# Torres para instalacion de antenas.



## alexus (May 9, 2009)

bueno, como bien lo dice el titulo, me gustaria tratar todo lo que se refiera a construccion, armado, diseño, pintura, etc, de torres para colocacion de antenas ya sea de radioaficionado, fm, am, etc, etc.. 

bueno, dejo la posta para el que quiera iniciar el tema.

desde ya gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2009)

Como primer dato, NO se pintan solamente, se les da un proceso de galvanizado en caliente y luego la pintura. Se pintan los tramos en 2 colores distintos, los pares de un color y los impares de otro (Generalmente rojo y blanco), fanáticos de River Plate felices.
Si son para una instalación "Casera" te las puede fabricar cualquier fabricante de tinglados o techos parabólicos, si es para una instalación de mayor envergadura o comercial, los tramos deben estar homologados por la autoridad competente en tu país.


----------



## alexus (May 10, 2009)

exacto, si para instalacion "casera" de una estacion de radio, creo que la mayoria de los radioaficionados las hace asi, con cerchas, y se les hace algun detalle, como algo para apoyar el rotor, antenas mas pequeñas a los lados, etc. 

hay alguna "regla" para esto?

con respecto "al pintado" se que esa medida que ocupa cada color esta "normalizada" es asi?


----------



## alexus (May 11, 2009)

44 visitas y dos comentarios nada mas?


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> 44 visitas y dos comentarios nada mas?



Podría ser peor   

En el primer mundo las antenas "caseras" se compran, son muy parecidas a las cerchas solo que con armadas con tubo galvanizado y se pueden unir una con otra con tornillos, entonces armas una torre muy alta de forma simple.

Mirando por la ventana de mi cuarto en este momento (aunque esta gris el día) veo que la antena de la radio FM que tengo a media cuadra esta constrida con hierro angulo como cualquier cercha, creo que esta construida por partes de unos 6m y unida todo con tornillos.

Tambien veo la antena de canal 10 (Uruguay) y la verdad que ni idea como hicieron para armarla.   

Saludos


----------



## alexus (May 11, 2009)

si exacto dano, los 6 metros es el "estandar" en cerchas que te hace la herreria, mucho mas caro que la cercha normal de varilla, ej.: varilla de angulo de 6 metros: $550, cercha pronta, pintada con antioxido, entre $150 y $180! la que tengo provisoria en casa es de cercha con "sistema" de enganche de un tramo y otro, 15 metros en total!


la del canal diez me la juego porque haya sido una chimenea de alguna fabrica, poruiqe viste que es de hormigon! que radio tenes cerca? galaxia fm?


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2009)

Tengo la 100.3 cerca, me vuelve loco se mete por todos los auriculares que tengo....   , ademas pasan cumbia todo el día  :x 

Apenas diga el nombre de la radio te digo, supongo que debe ser alguna comunitaria, esta plagado por aca.

Saludos

PD: Si mas de 3/4 partes de la altura de la antena de canal 10 es de hormigón, igual el ultimo tramo es de acero, que laburo armarla alla arriba.

PD2: La radio es http://www.airefm.com.uy/


----------



## electrodan (May 12, 2009)

Pero, ¿para que lo vamos a cerrar? Si nadie comentó es porque nadie de los 40 que leyeron sabe del tema, es mejor eso, que tener un montón de respuestas de baja calidad (como pasa en otros lugares).
Como comentario sobre estas torres, hace un tiempo vi una antena de FM (supongo), bastante alta (no sabría calcular la medida), que estaba terriblemente doblada en la parte inferior. No se que le habrá pasado.
Días después, le pusieron abajo otro tramo de torre, y lo unieron en un punto, no se como lo habrán hecho. Yo diría que quedó medio desprolijo, e inseguro. Ustedes que opinan?
Si a algún moderador decidiera editar mi comentario, es libre de hacerlo, la verdad no aporta mucho al tema.


----------



## electrodan (May 12, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Che alex, concías esa radio llamada "aire" busque en la red y no encuentro nada, no se, es raro.
> Saludos


Acaso conoces "Google"? Dicen que funciona bastante bien.


----------



## alexus (May 12, 2009)

*le pusieron abajo otro tramo de torre, y lo unieron en un punto, no se como lo habrán hecho. *

lo que se estila es "abrazar" la torre con un tramo de medida tal que la torre quede
dentro de el, destensar las riendas un poco, y este tramo que te nombro, tiene una especie de gatos hidraulicos abajo, entonces aguanta la torre y las riendas tensas, para que  los "operarios"puedan sustituir el tramo que interesa.

se entendio? jaja

la conozco a la 100.3 y la detesto, pura cumbia todo el dia! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

jaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2009)

pues, la verdad que he visto torres de todas formas, tamaños y colores... me llama mucho la atención un mástil de caño que debe tener unos 30 metros de altura con una ringo en la punta... ¿cómo se subirá ahí?

La verdad que es increible... uno ve una cabreada hecha con hierro del 8 y un tipo colgado por allá arriba, solo sujeto a la misma torre...

Yo tengo una de 3 tramos de 6 metros. Me la dieron a cambio de bajarla. Cuando me subí para sacar la antena y el cable, se movía un poquito mucho todo ahí arriba... Dos de los tramos son de fierro redondo y el de arriba es aleteado (torsionado o de construcción) y si bien la medida de encastre es la misma que los otros tramos, la cabreada es más delgada... En fin... solo podía pensar en desastres así que preferí llamar a alguien que está en el tema.

Me han alentado para hacer mis propios tramos, enseñandome los cuidados necesarios para que el tramo salga bien, sin embargo, me parece delicado y no me animo...

Eso de delicado es relativo ya que he visto las torres que instala una empresa reconocida por aca, a cargo de un ingeniero y que además te entrega un certificado para que el seguro te cubra responsabilidad civil... estos tramos tienen, según lo que me han enseñado, graves problemas de seguridad... increiblemente no he visto muchas torres caidas y menos de esta empresa.


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

a mi me paso lo miso el otro dia, estaba subiendo una ringo para bc, y en el ultimo tramo, el de 3 metros que tiene solo 1 grupo de 3 riendas (dos que dan a la calle y otra al fondo de casa) se revento la que da para el fondo! paaaaaa! no sabes como quede cuando crei que me venia al suelo! lo peor, nunca anda nadie en la calle, ese dia estaban todos! jaja todos chusmenado! por suerte la soldadura que lo sujeta al tramo inmediato inferior aguanto! lo qeu me dio tiempo a auqe me alcanzaran cuerdas para afirmarlo!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2009)

Que julepe Alexus jeje

En las últimas horas estuve pensando más tranquilamente el asunto, me dí un paseo por ahí y asumí que si hay torres de construcción tan desprolija, incluso instaladas desde hace años y sin mantenimiento aparente y todavía en pie, debe ser que una torre construida con todos los cuidados será de igual o mayor confianza.

Me gustaría agregar un tramo más al mástil que tengo (desmontado jeje) y viendolo así, creo que es fácil!

Si les interesa, será cuestión de plantear un plano de un tramo ya existente y exponer las ténicas usadas en herrería para lograr la mejor estructura.

Tengo la torre en mi terreno, así que si me hago un rato mañana al mediodía voy a tomar algunas medidas y hago un planito.


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

jaja la verdad! 

se poodria fusionar dos temas? poruqe hay dos "iguales"!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196218/


----------



## GustyArte (May 13, 2009)

> se poodria fusionar dos temas? poruqe hay dos "iguales"!


 Perdon, no segui el hilo de este post porque se desvio un poco el tema y lo mio era "preciso" pero no hay problema en juntar los post asi queda mas organizado el foro   



> Si les interesa, será cuestión de plantear un plano de un tramo ya existente y exponer las ténicas usadas en herrería para lograr la mejor estructura.


Aca te dejo un pdf de una empresa que construye torres, esta interesante porque tiene todas las medidas según la altura, muy bueno.
Dentro del rar esta la direccion web de la empresa para que vean mas modelos.


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

*me gustaria tratar todo lo que se refiera a construccion, armado, diseño, pintura, etc, de torres para colocacion de antenas ya sea de radioaficionado, fm, am, etc, etc.. *

ese fue mi primer comentario! ya hable con los moderadores para realizar la fusion!

tratemos aqui TODO LO REFERENTE A TORRES.

un abrazo.

p.d.: un aporte


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

aporte


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2009)

El plano de la foto  plano2-2.jpg  que publicó alexus era el que comentaba de la torre de 15 metros... en su web de origen (que no pude encontrar) hay un relato sobre todo el proceso de armado.

Lo publicado hasta aca es oro jeje

En Youtube encontré un video donde muestran dos matrices con las que se hacen estas cosas... una cama hecha con angulo y un triangulo que es la matriz para cuando se va girando, tome bien los 120° y no haya que andar forzando los fierros después.

YouTube - armando torre para wifi


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

jaja, yo tengo la de 15, y ahora voy a subir una de 8 metros mas o menos, que son 4.70 de torre y el resto de caño. 

dj viste como es el sistema de torques para las de base triangulaR? para que tire parejo!


----------



## santiago (May 13, 2009)

hace rato googleando encontre esto, ya lo subi en otro post, pero lo subo aca devuelta 
son las normas que exige el inti (realmente no lo lei mucho) en argentina para instalacion de antenas, hay información de como instalarlas tambien
saludos

http://www.inti.gov.ar/cirsoc/pdf/publicom/Norma.pdf


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2009)

otro videito...

YouTube - TORRE PARA RADIOAFICIONADO 27225

y entonces ocurrió...

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

no todo es color de rosas.

alexus, cual es ese sistema del que hablas?


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

me ganaste de mano dj, iba a subir el mismo video! 

observa en el primer video:

el viento que hay (minuto 2:00).
la fuerza que hace con la vertical (minuto 10:00)

pobre tipo estaba re solo haya arriba, abajo el unico ayudante era el perro jajajajajaja!    

viste que pinto hasta las antenas! jaja

la chicquita es una slim jim no?


aca adjunto: el sistema...


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

me das una mano para diseñar la mia? primero voy a poner una vertical nomas en lo alto, la torre va hasta los 4.70 metros, demas es todo mastil.


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

otro videito:

YouTube - XE1YJS Torre NÂ° 2 InstalaciÃ³n


----------



## Dano (May 13, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> me das una mano para diseñar la mia? primero voy a poner una vertical nomas en lo alto, la torre va hasta los 4.70 metros, demas es todo mastil.



Por lo que veo, lo mas fácil para vos es conseguirte una antena de tv (torre y caño),  para colocar la torre una buena base de hormigón donde apoyar, y supongo que algunos (3) cables de tensión cada 6m .

Aca en Uruguay como habrás visto los "cables de tensión" son simples alambres galvanizados, y hasta ahora no vi ninguna antena caída porque los alambres no resistieran.

La solución sería que fueras a ver antenas de vecinos y le copias como esta amarrada al suelo.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (May 13, 2009)

yo ya tengo la torre y el caño, lo que busco son ideas para agregarle 
"chiches".

dano se podra fusionar este tema con este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196218/

ya que tratan de lo mismo, y el creador esta de acuerdo.


gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2009)

aca ese ese torque se llama estrella y tiene 6 puntas... se lo que se hace es cruzar las riendas y así darle un poco más de estabilidad a la torre. Se ubica en un punto estratégico.


----------



## alexus (May 14, 2009)

creo que estas confudiendo los fierros, ese "torque" lo que hace es "sinchar" dos aristas a la vez... 
podes poner fotos de la tuya? la torre claro jajajajaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2009)

posiblemente estoy confundido. la torre no la he instalado aún así que te puedo poner fotos de los 3 tramos dispuestos orizontalmente  para instalarla pensaba primero construir una sala y poner la torre en el techo... así gano al menos tres metros. Por esto vengo demorando su instalación.

A proposito, el video que posteaste lo estuve buscando cuando puse los anteriores... pero evidentemente no lo encontré jeje tal vez sea uno de los más famosos de youtube jeej


----------



## alexus (May 14, 2009)

si podes poner las fotos mejor, asi adornamos un poco esto.

ah, horizontal lleva H al principio jaja, aunque no suena pero la lleva!

que te iba a decir, ah si... si te vas a hacer una piezita dedicada al cuarto de chispas (cuarto de radio) y pienso que lo haras de material, aca le decimos asi a los bloques/ladrillos, te aconsejo que le hagas una viga/pila/columna dedicada a donde vas a apollar la torre, cosa de que no se te caiga todo al suelo.


viste el primer video? el tipo pinto hasta las antenas!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 15, 2009)

si la H es muda sería Morizontal... y no me suena... así que me quedo con mi falta jeje

pensaba primero en Hacer las paredes con placas de fibrocemento y durlok, ya que me pareció barato y rápido, pero me dicen que eso necesita mucho mantenimiento y soy medio flojo para esas cosas... además, no estoy seguro de que me banque el mastil en el techo, así que vamos a Hacerlo de ladrillos... pero los ladrillos comunes suponen un laburito de Hormiga comparado con los ladrillos cerámicos... y ahi es donde viene el primer dilema... ¿pared de 15 o de 20? supongo que buenos cimientos, pared de 15 y un buen encadenado servirá.

Estoy demorando un poco esto por cuestiones familiares... así que estoy Haciendo mi casa adelante. (tengo 60 metros de fondo, razón por la que no me voy a quedar sin lugar y el sucuchito ese lo voy a hacer igual! jeje)

De cualquier manera, estaba pensando en Hacer un pie de torre en fierro y plantarlo desde el suelo... así puedo instalar la torre y tirar cable hasta la casa mientras no tengo el bulo.


----------



## alexus (May 15, 2009)

te recomiendo que te hagas un pilar bien solido de unos 30x30 cm, ponele de un metro para abajo y 2.50 para arriba, cosa que te quede pespues como viga para el "bulo" que supongo que asi se le llama a una pieza.


----------



## alexus (May 20, 2009)

la torre de la mayor fm de mi ciudad!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 20, 2009)

vivo en Tiro Federal.

Por aca la torre más grosa que hay de una fm (y otros servicios) es la de FM Ciudad, que si no me equivoco tiene unos 60 metros y está sobre un edificio de 12 pisos. y tiene dos formaciones de 4 dipolos abirtos cada una (cada sistema de antenas corresponde a un equipo transmisor 'de uso normal' y 'de respaldo'.

Ya me tomaré el trabajito de pasear por Bahía y sacar fotos de todas las instalaciones para FM que hay... hay cosas increibles.

Más curiosas son las instalaciones para HF. Hay mástiles de todo tipo para esto. Cacho, si vas por Montevideo (Barrio Pedro Pico) a la altura de Vialidad Nacional más o menos (el fondo les da frente a la Cruz Roja),  vas a ver unas torres autoportante bien grosas y todo tipo de antenas, incluso una bigote de gato (creo que así se llama) y una flor de antena direccional.

Estaría bueno saber hacer esas torres que no necesitan riendas.


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

Conozco San Miguel, tengo amigos por la zona esa, y trabajo a media cuadra de Vialidad. Me estás haciendo dudar con respecto a la antena de Ciudad... Yo diría que es más baja (es la que está encima del Caviglia, ¿o la tengo cambiada?)

He visto esas cosas que decís por Vialidad, pero igual me gustan más las torres que hay por la zona del Noroeste. Hay varias chimeneas de ladrillos que se pueden transformar en unas antenas tremendas. Y encima no es cara la zona y está relativamente cerca de casi todo...

Ah, y vivía en Bella Vista, al lado de tu barrio... Ahora en Universitario.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 21, 2009)

Un coordinador de LU2 (y fm ciudad) está haciendo un curso conmigo y está al tanto de muchas cuestiones técnicas de Ciudad... (marcas, potencia, antenas, etc...) así que será cuestión de preguntarle para confirmar la altura; lastima que recien lo veo el lunes. El mantenimiento de esa torre está a cargo de ELETEC (una empresa que está en calle pozos, por donde está Manera o ALIBA), así que si te da la cara, llamalos y preguntales como para ahorrar tiempo jeje...

Esta tarde voy por las fotitos de mis fierros oxidados!


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

donde viven ustedes? jajaja

la torre de la cual subi foto, corresponde a la 93.1 mhz, fm inolvidable, 
tiene 148 metros de alto (claro, porque pa´bajo dificil), y SUPUESTAMENTE sale al aire con 50KW, cosa que ducho mucho. 

mande un correo a los dueños o al encargado de la planta de transmisión para ver si podia ir a conocer
y nunca me respondieron.

en cuanto a las torres sin riendas un amigo de mi padre tiene una de 15 metros, depsues subo una foto.

y espero las tuyas dj


----------



## alexus (May 22, 2009)

bue, rompo el hielo, aca subo unas fotos de mi nuevo fierrito: 

les cuento, que hoy intente pararla [solo] atandola con cuerdas de seda, y es totalmente inestable! casi me voy al suelo con todo!   

supongo que se debe a las "patas" que tiene, pienso aplicarle la sierra ahi,  despues pienso agrearle algun soporte lateral para futuras antenas.

acepto ideas para esto.

el fierr "raro" que se ve, lo encontre en la calle, supongo que algo de auto porque junto a el encontre otros fierros (obvio que todo para casa) y lo voy a usar, previa modificacion, para soportar el mastil de 6 metros, ya que entra justito! jaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 26, 2009)

yo todavía estoy por aca... sólo que como no tengo aún las fotos que prometí subir no me animo a postear... tranquilo amigo que el tema interesa mucho!

y es cierto... esa pieza parece como de un auto... cuando era chico yo cirujeaba mucho y encontraba cosas interesantes, a mis viejos nunca les gustó... más, una vuelta aparecí con un televisor y mi viejo me dió un voleo que todavía duele cuando me siento... esa de 'me lo encontré por ahí' no me la creyó jeje

Hay varias torres que quiero mostrarles de las que hay por aca... así que es cosa de salir de tour con la camara!


----------



## alexus (May 26, 2009)

algo del eje debe ser el fierro ese.

escribi, no tengas miedo, a mi me paso lo mismo, gracias a la radio he hecho muchos radioamigos, y ellos me regalaran cosas yo solo tengo que ir a buscarlas, ya que melas dan no pretendere que me las traigan a casa, y mis viejos empiezan con lo mismo que los tuyos! jajaja el clasico, nadie te da nada!


----------



## alexus (May 26, 2009)

ROTORES PARA ANTENAS 

FO500

La función de un rotor es orientar su antena para lograr el mejor aprovechamiento de la ganancia que ésta posee ya sea en transmisión como recepción, evitando a su vez la interferencia de otras emisiones fuera de su ángulo de discriminación.
Nosotros con una experiencia en más de 20 años en el mercado de rotores para comunicaciones hemos desarrollado un diseño mecánico de reducción tal, en combinación con otros sistemas existentes, que provee a la unidad de tres factores esenciales para obtener: Torque de freno a la acción del viento. Torque de rotación. Firme resistencia a la inercia de la antena por los constantes arranques y paradas. Toda la estructura exterior es de aluminio y pintura de horno resistente a la intemperie. Bulonería de anclaje con tratamiento anticorrosivo aún en ambientes salinos. A la salida del eje se halla un capuchón para prevenir el ingreso de polvo o eventualmente filtración de agua. El eje gira sobre bolillas de acero en su extremo inferior para soportar la carga axial. A la salida hay un buje plástico especialmente diseñado para eventuales cargas radiales y engranaduras. El eje de acero macizo de 25 mm. es accionado por una corona mecanizada con 120 dientes distribuidos en un diámetro de 158 mm. y 17 mm. de espesor. Mecánicamente es un reductor con sin fin y corona, lo que hace un sistema autoblocante imposible de girar si no es por su propio mecanismo. El sin fin es a su vez girado por un motorreductor de 104 r.p.m. a la salida con un acople flotante sumamente silencioso. Sobre la corona está situado el cursor de la resistencia indicadora de azimut lo que hace imposible la desincronizaciòn de lectura en el instrumento. La resistencia indicadora de azimut es de 360 grados. El motor está protegido por sobreelevación de temperatura con un POLISWITCH. El método de fijación es por su base a través de seis bulones dispuestos a 60 grados cada uno sobre un diámetro de 120 mm. El tope es mecánico y cuenta en ambos sentidos de giro con microswitch encargados de enviar una señal de fin de carrera en sentido horario y antihorario. El tiempo de rotación es = ó < 1 minuto pudiéndose incrementar la velocidad de rotación (no siempre es conveniente dependiendo de la carga de la antena). El cable de comando admite hasta una distancia de 70 Mts. (Mayor distancia sobre pedido)



Gabinete de Comando: 

Este modelo se caracteriza por la simplicidad de componentes para todas las operaciones. Cuenta con dos transformadores, uno de potencia para el motorreductor y el restante para alimentar circuitos auxiliares. Las botoneras de comando están ampliamente dimensionadas para miles de operaciones. El circuito de alimentación de potencia está protegido por dos fusibles de corte rápido para evitar eventuales daños al motor. Cada botonera comanda un sentido de giro y la tercera pone en funcionamiento únicamente el indicador azimutal. En la parte posterior se halla la bornera de interconexión y un potenciómetro para calibrar la lectura del cuadrante compensando la resistencia interna del circuito. La división en la escala es cada 5 grados con indicación alfa numérica de N-Ne-No-S-Se-So Indicador óptico y acústico de fin de carrera con leds y buzzer. El equipo puede permanecer continuamente conectado a la red ya que solamente consume cuando es accionada algunas de sus botoneras Todos los componentes incluyendo las botoneras de comando están montados sobre un solo circuito impreso

extraido de: http://www.walmarelectronica.com.ar/rotor antena.htm


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 27, 2009)

Hablando de rotores, aca en el RCBB (lu7dbl) estan trabajando en un aparato muy interesante para que opere por si solo con el Orbitron... Eligen un satelite y el aparato dirige la antena automaticamente y lo persigue hasta donde más se pueda.


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

con rotores de rotacion/elevacion, yo estuve un tiempoi haciendo eso, pero para escuchar fm a larga distancia. sin pc, luego lo abandone, si podes subi fotos de eso tambien!


----------



## alexus (Jun 11, 2009)

y dj? estas vivo?

les cuento que se me quebro el mastil!

pandeo, pandeo, pandeo, hasta que toco el techo!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 12, 2009)

aca estoy... sólo un poquito más de paciencia plis!

Lamento lo de tu mástil. Anoche fui al RC y tomé un poquito apurado las medidas del tramo inferior de la torre del frente (tienen dos).

Los 'parantes' son de fierro de construcción de Ø 14mm y los de la cabreada (el zigzagueo) son de fierro redondo (hierro dulce) de Ø 8mm (estas medidas las tomé con un calibre). Este mástil tiene 23 cm de cara (lo timé con un metro) y cada tramo es de 6 metros (no lo medí pero supongo que son 6 metros ya que el hierro de construcción viene de 12 metros además el asunto está medio normalizado en tramos de 3 y 6 metros... y puesto que el primer tramo termina mucho más arriba que el techo, asumo que es de 6 metros). Con estos datos espero poder dibujar un planito que se entienda. Ya se los postearé.

Bueno, edito por enesima vez esto jajaja resulta que fui al lugar donde tengo los tramos, pero olvidé la camara... de cualquier manera, tenía cinta metrica y calibre a la mano... les paso un dibujito que hice. Los tramos eran de 6 metros, pero por una cuestión de comodidad lo dibujé para tramos de 3 metros. Espero les sirva.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola gente, no se resulta que hace un par de meses bajé una torre de 18 metros que es igual a la que ya tenía... así que ahora son seis los tramos por instalar. Mi cuestión viene por el lado de la pluma. Como cada tramo tiene 6 metros necesitaría una pluma de poco más de tres metros... supongo que 3.25 metros sería suficiente para que el tramo se acomode por gravedad. Y un metro más para sujetarla al tramo anterior. Que material, diametro y espesor recomiendan para esta tarea? como soy el pibe de los dibujitos les dejo un dibujito de una que tenía el tipo que me ayudó a bajar la segunda torre. La verdad me dormí y no tomé las medidas en ese momento y no tengo confianza suficiente como para ir a tocarle timbre y manguearle sacar las medidas de su herramienta.´

Me recomendaron por ahí hacer un tramo tipo torre de 7 metros de largo por 15cm de cara pero me interesa algo más fácil de transportar y de subir.

Espero sus recomendaciones.

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 5, 2010)

Si alguien sigue interesado, les comento que en otra localidad preparé unas antenas para una fm y todavía tenían la torre abajo. El antenista dejó sus herramientas ahí (malacate, pluma y roldana). Así que con el calibre me fijé como estaba hecha la pluma... simplemente caño cuadrado (tubo estructural) de 40*40 con pared de 2mm en un solo tramo de 4,75 metros. Esta torre estaba hecha con tramos "128" de 3 metros, aunque este hombre dice que con esa pluma trabaja tramos 128 de 6 metros. (ese 128 viene de los diametros de los fierros usados... 12mm para los parantes y 8mm para el reticulado).

La pluma que conseguí hace unos meses es un poco más rubusta y considerablemente más pesada. Si a alguien le sirve para copiarla haca les dejo unas fotitos. La que les comenté arriba es igual en las uñas de enganche y el la roldana, salvo que la otra está hecha toda en una sola pieza.

Quería pedir sugerencias para los anclajes. Lo tengo para instalar una torre de 36 metros. Mi terreno es de 20 metros de frente por 60 metros de fondo y ya estuve tomando unas medidas como para poner la torre al fondo del patio. Cada anclaje me quedaría a 11 metros del pié de la torre (20 metros entre anclaje y anclaje). Está bien esta distancia o tengo que sacrificar altura? Para los "muertos" que es recomendable? pensé en rieles de ferrocarril pero me sale carisimo solamente el flete (sin contar los rieles) así que pensé en hierro doble t o ipn. La idea es que queden a 2 metros de altura como para que no molesten las riendas en el terreno. Sugerencias?


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 5, 2011)

Aca tenes un sencillo programa que escribió un tal...Pitagoras creo, está en excel, le pones las medidas y te tira el resto, espero te sirva! soy LUXXX


----------



## el22ale (Mar 15, 2011)

a ver si me pueden ayudar en esto

necesito hacer una torre para enlace dedicado wifi de mas o menos 18mts

el tema es que el techo donde la pondria es de 10mts x 5mts poniendo 4 anclajes y riendas se podra???

agradeceria la ayuda 
muchas gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 15, 2011)

es edificio o casa?
Veo que eres nuevo en el foro... especifica un poco el entorno en donde debe ir la torre.
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2011)

La loza que tenés, aguanta la estructura?
Con 5 metros, o sea, las riendas a 2.5 metros (un poco menos por el ancho propio de la torre), te da un ángulo ínfimo en las riendas más altas...... yo no me animaría.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 15, 2011)

Muy poco espacio como dice el colega, mejor estudia el tema de pedirle a los vecinos para usar parte de su techo como anclaje siempre y cuando no estes en un edificio solo cosa que no creo dada la altura que quieres de torre pero ya diras tu cual es la situacion .


----------



## el22ale (Mar 15, 2011)

hola gracias por la brevedad de la respuesta muchachos disculpen que no especifique mas, es el techo de una casa.

pero veo que tendre que pedirle permiso a los vecinos.

muchas gracias.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Yo creo, como dijo blacktiger no se si esa torre de significante altura la aguante el techo de la casa... no hay un patio (por mas pequeño) disponible para poner el cimiento de la antena? Yo lo que si pondria en el techo son solo los vientos de la torre.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 15, 2011)

Por acá en Uruguay hay una ley de Antenas, que básicamente si sos Radioaficionado te tienen que ceder la azotea no importa si sos inquilino, o es un edificio o un condominio o una casa te tienen que dejar poner tus antenas eso es por ley, en ese sentido estamos protegidos de los que les da miedo tener una antena cerca.
No se como es el tema de las antenas wifi supongo que al ser algo comercial cambia el tema, pero lo mejor es pedir a algun vecino para poner un anclaje.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2011)

en argentina las antenas wifi ,las ponen en cualquier lado,por todos lados ay y nadie controla nada


----------



## marvinmarroquin (Dic 4, 2012)

Muy buenas tardes ,, soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria me orientaran con un plano , diagrama o dibujo , el montaje desde su inicio hasta el montaje de una torre para una antena para frecuencia fm , con su plano de tierra y todo los detalles posibles ,, gracias foro ,, buen dia,, Marvin Rivas


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 4, 2012)

No vas a tener eso por que todo el montaje, estructura y demas enseres se deben de determinar con un estudio detallado y a conciencia del lugar donde quedara la antena... no es lo mismo que pongas una antena en suelo arcilloso a suelo rocoso... y tambien que tipos de vientos tienes en la zona... y las leyes regulatorias del lugar... etc etc etc... todo eso influye...


----------



## marvinmarroquin (Dic 4, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> No vas a tener eso por que todo el montaje, estructura y demas enseres se deben de determinar con un estudio detallado y a conciencia del lugar donde quedara la antena... no es lo mismo que pongas una antena en suelo arcilloso a suelo rocoso... y tambien que tipos de vientos tienes en la zona... y las leyes regulatorias del lugar... etc etc etc... todo eso influye...



Ok gracias , y con respecto a la red de tierra en suelo normal para esta torre como podria determinarla ,si me pudieras dar un par de ejemplos en dibujo de algunas redes de tierra para torres en fm... gracias!!!!


----------



## miguelus (Dic 5, 2012)

Buenos días.

Una torre de 30 Metros no es precisamente algo que se pueda tomar a la ligera.

Dependiendo de las normativas de cada país se necesitará un estudio de Ingieniería firmado por un un Ingeniero Colegiado (En españa es así).
A parte de lo que te han comentado, también se necesitará un estudio de Impacto Medio Ambiental, seguros de Responsabilidad Civil (Por si se cae).
Luego vienen los permisos pertinentes, que los vecinos no se opongan, etc.
Asesórate en El Ayuntamiento de tu localidad.

Sal U2


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 8, 2012)

aca les dejo el  video  de mi proyecto tiene el  proceso  de armado  un tramo 






espero que le sirva a la comunidad


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 8, 2012)

Buenisimo el video Nicolas!

Estuve haciendo algunas instalaciones y me parecen más confiables los tramos cuyo reticulado se suelda del lado de afuera, además de ser más fácil de construir. A vos que te parece?

Con estros tramos 106 yo no subiría a más de 18 metros... te diré que se torsiona de lo lindo... aunque con 16 escalones  en el reticulado como le estas dando (18cm?) imagino que se reduce un poco este efecto y el tramo resulta un poco más resistente de lo habitual.



cuánto fierro del 6 te llevó hacer ese tramo?


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 8, 2012)

El reticulado quedo 20.3cm y cada cara 22.5cm. yo saque dos caras por cada hierro (sin unir recortes) si los unís sacas 5 caras con 2 hierros. En cuanto a la soldadura yo soldé de los dos lados me da mas seguridad y para soldar los bujes le pongo como tres cordones de cada lado (probe con  un  cordón de un lado solo y es suficiente como para que se doble el hierro por lo que es prácticamente imposible que se desuelde del  tramo). en la brevedad voy  a montar toda la torre (18mts).
Cualquier cosa aca estoy.
Saludos.


----------



## morta (Dic 9, 2012)

Nicolas

Te doy una sugerencia importante, busca barras de hierro redondo sin trefilar para hacer las torres, las barras de hierro trefilado de construcción que estas usando se endurecen cuando se les hacen las nervaduras y te puede pasar que cuando la torre trabaje con el viento, reviente las soldaduras, en cambio con las varillas redondas tiene mas flexibilidad para torsionar, eso me explico el antenista cuando subió a poner los dipolos en la radio fm que hábiamos armado en la escuela técnica.

Tenia entendido que uno de los lados se hacia con los escalones horizontales que es por donde se sube a colgar las antenas  es decir dos lados serian asi /\/\ y uno /l/l/l.

Dejo la normativa del INTI por las dudas a alguno le sirva:
http://www.inti.gob.ar/cirsoc/pdf/publicom/Norma.pdf

p/d: se nota que la tenes clara con la soldadora por lo prolijo de los puntos de soldadura!


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 9, 2012)

hola morta es cierto lo que decís en cuanto a la torcion lo mejor seria hierro redondo. La ventaja que le encuentro al el hierro trefilar es que es menos resbaladizo a la hora de subir. Para evitar que se revienten las soldaduras los sueldo de ambos lados con cordones no con puntos como he visto en otras torres. En cuanto a los escalones es un tema de diseño yo puse dos caras en espejo para subir por ahi. lo importante mas que todo es que este compuesta por triángulos ya estos por su naturaleza equilibran las fuerzas equitativamente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 9, 2012)

asumo que no soy el mejor de los soldadores... pero el fierro de construcción me resulta bastante dificil de soldar... el fierro común me resulta más amigable.

He subido a torres que tienen esa escalerita y sinceramente suele ser incómodo subir por ahí, así que prefiero subir por el reticulado. Las C-35, por ejemplo, son otra cosa... ahí si que se sube con total comodidad... pero ya estamos hablando de otro tipo de estructura...

Qué opinión merece una torre hecha con parantes de ángulo y en vez del reticulado normal, se usan planchuelas puestas en "X"? He visto estas torres en instalaciones rurales y me gustó el diseño, pero no se si es algo seguro para trabajar y cargar de antenas, ya que por lo general no superan los 15 o 18 metros y cargan con una o dos antenas de tv o como mucho alguna antenita vertical.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 10, 2012)

hola DJ.... estas hablando  de torres auto soportadas verdad? no creo que sea peligroso para trabajar si tenemos un cabo de vida. Lo que si son bastante mas pesadas, por lo que habría que hacer un cimiento con bastante profundidad relleno con hormigon. Habría que conseguir unos planos o mejor alguien con amplios conocimientos en estructuras metalicas como un ingeniero civil.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2012)

me refería a una torre arriostrada... algo como esto:







o esto:






La web donde estan estas foto tiene buena info para el trabajo en altura (http://www.antenistasmilitares.com.ar/). Hace tiempo estuve en contacto con el autor del proyecto y en su momento compartió algunas fotos sobre el uso de malacates, poleas, etc... lo más importante en este trabajo es tener conciencia de donde se está y que se está haciendo. También hay un grupo en Santa Fe que está dando un curso intensivo para la actividad, de una semana de duración... pero está bastante saladito y si bien en su momento me decidí a hacerlo, en principio me lo impidió una cuestión económica, ya que debí destinar el dinero para otra cosa y luego personas ligadas a sindicatos me han desanimado con este curso, sin valor para el aspirante, como también un par de antenistas que se mostraron bastante ofendidos (o amenazados), al comentarles sobre mis intenciones de realizar esta "capacitación formal".

Volviendo al tema...

Las torres autosoportadas que normalmente vemos en nuestro país estan hechas con fierro ángulo y bulones. Lo más importante, como bien decis es la cimentación ya que deberá soportar no sólo el peso sino que es el único punto de sujeción.

Miren estos videos de una torre autosoportada hecha en caño. Si leen los comentarios, alguien pregunta para una de 30 metros y le responden con la sugerencia.


----------



## morta (Dic 10, 2012)

se me hace que esas torres armadas con buloncitos, se deben mover de lo lindo, por que por mas que los ajustes con el tiempo se afloja algo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2012)

Se supone que no se les da mucha altura, por lo que la torsión no es mucha. Comparando precios, la verdad resulta más económico y conveniente hacer el tipo de tramo que propone Nicolas. Aunque no tengo la menor idea de mecánica ni física, ni nada de eso, es fácil darse cuenta que:

El reticulado ayuda a reducir la torsión y a que los parantes no se doblen con el peso de los tramos. Los bujes laterales con un largo cordón de soldadura (2" más o menos) ofrecen un mejor medio de montaje... etc... de ahí que sea el modelo más difundido siendo medidas recomendadas 168 hasta 60 metros, 128 hasta 42 metros, 108 hasta 30 metros y 106 hasta 21 metros. Si se mezclan estos tramos pueden conseguirse alturas mayores.


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 10, 2012)

Abulonado aguanta tanto como soldado, de echo muchas de las torres de carteleria auto portante son abulonados, la ventaja es que no son tan rigidas y dan esa pequeña flexibilidad cuando hay mucha tension.Otro uso mas o menos parecido se les da a los terraplenes o edificios rascacielos, aun que no es abulonado (es con remaches o roblones) son parientes cercanos.
Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Dic 11, 2012)

Buenos días.

Lo que más me gusta, sobre todo, es el segundo video y las medidas de Auto protección que utiliza el operario que está soldando con la Soldadurea Eléctrica, son nulas, únicamente cierra los ojos .

Vidios así tendrían que ir a moderación.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2012)

Es lo que hace cualquier herrero experimentado... es una irresponsabilidad, es cierto... el problema viene cuando uno se confía mucho de lo que hace... hay que recordar que es un trabajo peligroso y estas máquinas no perdonan.... Para mi, el tipo es un groso y bastante bien se maneja para laburar en el taller considerando su condición.

Así que de esos videos simplemente desprenderemos lo que nos interesa. El resto es responsabilidad de el propio operario.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 12, 2012)

Buenas noches DJ_Glenn.

*Es lo que hace cualquier herrero experimentado* 

La confianza es la peor de las imprudencias, la mayoría de los accidente y lesiones las tienen los "Profesionales muy cualificados", olvidan con facilidad las medidas de Auto Protección, muchos dicen... llevo muchas años en esto y nunca me ha pasado nada... a mí nadie me dice como tengo que trabajar...  hasta que pasa entonces 

Hace tiempo y por razones Sindicales, pertenecí a un grupo de investigación de Accidentes Laborales, es sorprendente las imprudencias que se cometen en el ámbito laboral y lo peor son las trágicas consecuencias que acarrean.
Por eso, cuando veo algo así se me ponen los pelos de punta.
La seguridad ante todo 

Sal U2


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 12, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches DJ_Glenn.
> 
> *Es lo que hace cualquier herrero experimentado*
> 
> ...



Es cierto eso...sobre todo los talleristas que tienen o deberian tener todo...cuando se esta en la calle a veces no esta todo a mano, o no hay comodidad...
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 13, 2012)

las cosas pasan porque en algo fallamos... en fin... queda en cada uno tomar las medidas necesarias para minimizar todo riesgo... hace unos meses un tornero bastante conocido en mi ciudad falleció moviendo una máquina... estaba debajo de ésta cuando se le cayó encima... tipo experimentado pero olvidó no colocarse bajo la carga.

Ya que estamos en esto de las torres, es muy importante tomar todas las medidas de seguridad para trabajar en altura. Conozco un antenista al que siempre se le caen cosas... no se si las deja caer a proposito o por accidente, pero cuando él está arriba no hay que estar cerca de la torre. También se de uno al que se le cayó una roldana y lastimó muy seriamente a su ayudante.  A mi una vez se me cayó una roldana de 30 metros de altura... creí haberla enganchado en el cinturón y no fue así... al menos tenía pasada la soga así que no fue tan descontrolada la caida y por suerte no había nadie más cerca.

Así que de todo esto desprendemos que no estamos jugando y los errores se pagan demasiado caro.


----------



## homebrew (Dic 15, 2012)

Las medidas de seguridad son muy importantes y con el paso del tiempo la confianza produce que el torrero no tome los recaudos suficientes, recuerdo hace unos años un torrero al cual simpre algo se le venia al piso, este olvido dejar la billetera en tierra a los 30 mts escalando billetera al piso se abrio a mitad de camino y volo el dinero y todos los documentos por todos lados, perdio mas dinero que lo que costaba el trabajo en si, y otro caso peor fue en una de las emisoras donde trabajo, el director de la emisora le dio la orden de tirar la torre a el jefe de una empresa de instalacion de torres, era un campo baldio una torre de radio de onda media y estava oxidada, el torrero le dijo que el nunca en sus 30 y pico de años tiro una sola torre y trepo hasta la punta con su ayudante para desmantelar el primer tramo, cuando comenzo a martillar los remaches del pirmer tramo se vino todo abajo 54 mts de torre.
El plumon mato al ayudante y el tipo solo se fracturo las dos piernas ya que donde cayo era un campo con  pajonales muy densos, años despues se mato en otra torre.
Hay que ser muy respetuoso de los trabajos en altura o con estructuras no sobrepasar su capacidad de peso, su capacidad de palanca al viento, el corte de 120 grados de las retenidas, las tecnicas correctas de levantar una antena hacia la torre, he visto empresa que se tildan de profesionales levantando antenas con una roldana y la natena se bambolea para todos lados chocando con la torre y los torreros a media torre esquivando los golpes que locura es todo un tema.
En you tube hay mucho para ver y aprender de los "horrores" agenos .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2012)

Es cierto... hablando de esto... en mi ciudad hay un apellido bastante conocido que se dedica a estos trabajos. Uno de los integrantes de esta familia falleció por algo parecido a lo que contas... en realidad recuperaron una torre que se había caído... enderezaron los fierros y la instalaron de nuevo... todo tramos de 6 metros... primer, segundo y tercer tramo todo bien... pero cuando estaban poniendo el cuarto se venció el primer tramo y se vino todo abajo costandole la vida al muchacho que estaba arriba. Hace unos días me contacta un cliente diciendome que necesitaba que vea si se podían recuperar las antenas de su fm porque se le cayó la torre... aproveché para ofrecerle una torre y me dijo que la volvió a instalar... no le pregunté mucho que digamos... a los dos días me visita el dueño de otra fm de esa misma localidad para que le vea un equipo y me comenta este asunto... me dice que la torre la enderezó a martillazos... hay que ver quién se le quiere subir después... yo ya pegué un recordatorio en la heladera que dice "no subir a la torre de Mauricio"...

Hablando de irresponsables... hace un par de años, en otra fm, teniamos que bajar las antenas para revisarlas mejor... el dueño de la fm quiso subir conmigo, no sé para qué... tenía un cinturón que él mismo se había hecho... y le fallaron las costuras... de casualidad cuando se enganchó y se recargó estaba agarrado con las manos de la torre... creo que me asusté más yo que él... ahí estabamos a unos 24 metros. Esta torre tenía 36 metros. El anteúltimo tramo no tenía bujes... estaba apoyado sobre el anterior y agarrado con unas planchuelitas que le hacían sandwich en el cierre perimetral de los dos tramos... peor el siguiente tramo... estaba atado con alambre...

Hay mucho riesgo en el medio... la cosa es tratar de hacer el trabajo lo mejor posible, sin escatimar en costos... aunque vamos!!!... acaso no era más barato poner bujes?

Yo sigo con ganas de capacitarme formalmente, pero el único lugar donde sé que dan este curso a cualquier interesado tiene un costo realmente prohibitivo, aunque con lo que se está cobrando en esta actividad bien puede valerlo... pero lamentablemente no dispongo del dinero y debo seguir como el 99% de los que conozco que se dedican a esto...


----------



## homebrew (Dic 15, 2012)

Realmente todo un tema aparte este de las torres, hay muchas historias de todo tipo y la mayoria de los errores no perdonan.
El tema es que hay que ser lo mas profesional posible recuerdo que tube un altercado con el dueño de una empresa de instalacion de torres ya que cuando fuy a supervisar los trabajos en una fm con una torre de 70 mts y 80 cm de ancho mas un pilon de 23 mts donde estan los dipolos de fm vi bajar desde la punta del pilon que es un caño de 10cm de diametro al torrero el pobre tipo tenia los zapatos rotos y ato con un cable de instalacion electrica la zuela del zapato 2 vueltas y listo? 
Hay nomas nos agarramos le dije que hasta que no le trajera zapatos nuevos el tipo asi no subia mas, es como comentas es un trabajo que se cobra muy bien almenos por aca pero los empresarios se aprovechan de los que trepan por lo general gente con mucha necesidad.
Por lo general es muy dificil encontrar gente que sea experiente en este tipo de trabajos, kamikazes hay muchos pero gente con conocimientos de infrastructura, electronica basica saber desarmar y armar un conector 7/8 en las alturas, vulcanizar conectores, alinear dipolos y todo ese tipo de cosas son pocos los que hay en plaza.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 17, 2012)

La verdad que es increíble la inconsciencia que hay en estos asuntos. ¿como puede una persona suponer que se puede enderezar un tramo?,o atar un  tramo con alambre ? o incluso armarse un cinturon? jejejejej. Por favor es ridículo.

Acá en mi ciudad prácticamente todas las torres tienen vientos de alambres galvanizados y muchas veces están levantadas arriba de tinglados (esta prohibido). Si no hay plata mejor no hacerlo ! ! 
Por que la plata va y viene pero la vida no.
Personalmente todavía no monte la torre para poder comprar cosas de primera. a pesar de que me muero por salir al aire otra ves jejejeje.

Por favor valoremos la vida ante todo.

Espero que estas reflexiones sirvan para evitar accidentes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 17, 2012)

mirá... desde el año pasado, cuento cinco clientes con torres caidas... en la última semana a dos se les cayó por el viento, en febrero a otro se le quedó colgando parte de la torre cuando se voló el techo de una casa vecina y le cortó cortó las riendas (por suerte estaban repartidas en dos anclajes a diferentes distancias) y de los 45 metros totales, 12 quedaron ahí colgando... me llamaron para bajar esos tramos pero no me animé... al rato aparece otro muchacho (familiar del caso que comento en el post 88), sujeta las riendas desde abajo, tensa un poco como para que no se amaquen esos tramos y se va a su casa para volver al día siguiente. Fui para ver como trabajaban desarmaron todo de una forma muy plolija... yo hubiese bajado de a dos tramos (3m cada uno), pero no renegaron con una pluma, sino que colgaron una roldanita y se tomaron su tiempo para desarmar primero los dipolos del botalon, luego el botalon por partes y por último los tramos uno por uno.  Al final la torre quedó de 30 ya que para estar seguros descartaron un tramo más. Unas semanas antes a otro se la llevó un tornado. El año pasado a otro cliente se le desprendió un anclaje y cayó seca la torre de 36 metros... este luego redobló la apuesta e instaló 60 metros en una quinta... se gastó una fortuna en anclajes, para los que usó rieles de ferrocarril con  una cimentación generosa y enterrados a más de dos metros, repartiendo las riendas en tres anclajes a diferentes distancias... lo malo es que los últimos 18 metros salieron de la torre que se le cayó.

Creo yo que por todo esto las consideraciones son: o no instalar nada hasta disponer de los materiales y medios adecuados, como dice Nicolas, o plantearse una buena instalación con posibilidades de ampliación.

Yo tenía 6 tramos de 6 metros para instalar en casa. No tengo medianera así que sí o sí los anclajes deben salir del suelo, por lo que para no perder espacio en el terreno quiero poner rieles o hierros IPN o algo parecido, que queden al menos a 1,5 metros de altura... enterrandolos a 1,5 metros significa que hay que poner $$$. Un amigo tenía una antenita arriba del techo por lo que su fm no llegaba muy lejos que digamos (en realidad en ruta llegaba como a 20km, pero en el pueblo le costaba y estaba claro que era por altura), así que le envié tres tramos. Me quedé con tres que todavía me vienen bien, y si bien podría parecer menos crítico, prefiero hacer los anclajes de la misma manera, que ya tratarse unicamente de 18 metros, la instalación sería mucho más confiable, por lo que no se modifica en mucho el costo, ya que solamente estaría ahorrando un poco en riendas, guardacabos, grilletes, prensacables y tensores (todavía no decido si poner o no aisladores).


----------



## Sojue (Ene 7, 2013)

Yo que quiero poner 4 Dipolos para transmitir en Fm en una frecuencia Mhz.93.3 que tal fuera si lo fabrico como esta foto lo muestra, ya que si lo ago de hiero me va ha salir más caro. 

http://www.google.es/imgres?q=asoci...nw=80&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:97


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2013)

Sojue, eso no es un mástil. Es un botalon para soportar los dipolos... eso es para izar todo el conjunto ya armado y arriba soportarlo con una ferretería que permita una instalación rápida y prolija. Ahora, si vas a hacer los cuatro dipolos, no los hagas como los de esa foto... ahorrarte algo de dinero en conectores no significa que funcionaran mejor... cada dipolo debe ajustarse individualmente.

Mi consejo es que hagas tramos como el que muestra nicolasperiolo en su video. El detalle más importante es que es posible que las antenas den buena lectura antes de instalarlas... pero una vez instaladas la cosa suele cambiar... así que si haces un mástil de caño vas a tener que desmontar y volver a montar todo cada vez que quieras retocar algún detalle (o cosa muy importante)...


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 7, 2013)

O en ves de usar 4 dipolos, usar 2 y con algo de maña izarlo y ajustarlo, otra opcion es una vertical como la J que es de facil ajuste y por su simplicidad de fabricacion esta al alcance de cualquiera.
La ventaja de la J o la Slim Jim es que un "pre" ajuste lo puede hacer abajo y el fino (que es para cualqueira que se tome medio segundo de lectura) lo puede hacer con una escalera.
Saludos!


----------



## Sojue (Ene 8, 2013)

DJ_Glenn ya que me encuentro con una bajísimo presupuesto puedo hacer 2 dipolos montados en un mástil sin hacer la torre_ y cuando te refieres a conectores ¿Que conectores me recomendarías?.
Saludos.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ene 8, 2013)

Sojue dijo:


> DJ_Glenn ya que me encuentro con una bajísimo presupuesto puedo hacer 2 dipolos montados en un mástil sin hacer la torre_ y cuando te refieres a conectores ¿Que conectores me recomendarías?.
> Saludos.



hola Sojue si poder se puede de hecho yo la primera la hice de esa manera tenia como  14mt de altura y la ate con alambres galvanizado y me andaba bien hasta que sucedió lo que tenia que suceder......jejejeje...cuando hubo un viento de 90km/h se doblo la punta con los dipolos. Por suerte ya estaba construyendo la torre que muestro en el vídeo  y pude apagar el  equipo. 

yo use caños de mayor a menor para ir subiéndola como un  telescopio, podes ir trabando los caño con un  destornillador plano y cuando ya no la vas a subir mas hacerle un agujero con le taladro y pasa un bulon. (eramos como 6 personas tratando de dominar una víbora en el aire jejejej )

igual fíjate si tenes los caños podes probar,  sino puede que tires esa plata al tacho con  el tiempo. No se en  tu  país pero acá los caños galvanizados están carismos ademas de ser pesados lo que pone en  riesgo el area donde este ubicado.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 8, 2013)

ahí está el detalle... seis personas... bueno... yo tengo un mástil de 12 metros que lo monto cada vez que transmito.... lo hago solito... igual es aluminio así que no es nada pesado... el espesor de cada caño es de 3mm así que no es ninguna vivorita... pero si vamos al costo y al beneficio... sigue siendo más barato hacer la torre por tramos... y a medida que el presupuesto te permite hacer un tramo lo vas agregando... y si pensas no superar los 30 metros, podes hacer los tramos 106 en tramos de 3 metros y la instalación te la bancas solito... no hace falta pluma ni ayudantes... sólo con una soguita y una roldana es suficiente.... (eso sí, no te recomiendo escalar más de 3m de tramo volante... y eso ya se mueve jeje de lo lindo, por lo que con cada tramo que vayas poniendo vas a tener que tirar riendas, al menos riendas falsas) en antenas la otra opción es claramente una única antena, preferiblemente vertical... como una paraguita o una ringo o una slimjim o una j... la idea es que el mástil no moleste en resonancia...

Estaba mirando un par de instalaciones en mi ciudad... una es en la terminal de omnibus, donde pusieron una torre de 42 metros. Está instalada de manera muy prolija... eso sí, cada muerto tiene una distancia generosa desde el pie de la torre, además de altura. La otra está en la aduana. No recuerdo la altura pero es bastante y lo interesante es que está instalada en un lugar bastante jugado. Si consigo fotos las posteo.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ene 8, 2013)

hola dj_glen ya que saliste con lo de las antenas te quería preguntar...como la ves a dos slim jim con 18mt de altura y 150W.  en mi ciudad hay edificios pero no son muchos. La idea es cubrir 4km a la redonda (escuchándose claro ). La frecuencia esta libre aunque se escucha alguna espuria de otra radio de fondo.
Gracias


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 8, 2013)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> hola dj_glen ya que saliste con lo de las antenas te quería preguntar...como la ves a dos slim jim con 18mt de altura y 150W.  en mi ciudad hay edificios pero no son muchos. La idea es cubrir 4km a la redonda (escuchándose claro ). La frecuencia esta libre aunque se escucha alguna espuria de otra radio de fondo.
> Gracias



Poniendo 2 Slim no vas a ganar nada, lo que se suele usar es la J colineal, y asi mismo lo que se gana no es extremadamente notorio.
Saludos!


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ene 8, 2013)

hola fredd2 que buena idea tendría la misma ganancia que con las slim no? y sin divisor de potencia !!
Aunque tiene cerca de un metro mas que la slim. que tan bien  te resulto en  FM??
Gracias.


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 8, 2013)

Hola! la slim y la J son practicamente lo mismo, la slim a mi parecer funciona un poco mejor pero puede ser sugestivo lo mio.A mi me6 dieron excelentes resultados en TODOS los aspectos pero no la use en broadcasting, la podes hacer desde alambre galvanizado adentro de un caño hasta la cinta de 300ohms sobre algo que se sostenga.Yo a una altura considerable y con no mas de 20w (rara ves pongo los 50 del equipo) cubro un area que con otra antena comercial no cubria ni en TX ni RX.
Es cuestion de probar, lo que a mi me puede resultar excelente a vos segun el terreno, altura, alimentacion y de mas cosas que afectan naturalmente puede que te resulte malo.Si buscas t*A*mb*IEN* hay calculadoras on line para hacerlas que son precisas.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 9, 2013)

Coincido con fredd2. Aunque en broadcasting el panorama cambia ya que la transmisión no es tan estrecha, el espectro suele estar bastante congestionado etc. Como dice fredd2, yo en banda de dos metros con menos de 1w y una antenita que en el mejor de mis días llega a 12 metros de altura estoy llegando a unos 35km más o menos. En el mismo mástil, con 40w y mismo tipo de antena no llego ni a 1km. La altura es muy importante. Así que para empezar con 18 metros veras hasta donde llegas. Idealmente tenes que superar todos los obstaculos visibles, pero tampoco es mucha garantía... en mi ciudad la mayoría de las emisoras tienen entre 30 y 42 metros de altura. Luego hay una con unos 60 metros, otra con unos 90 y ya saltamos a otra con poco más de 130 metros (que a pesar de salir con 1kW no es la que mejor sale) y otra que por su hubicación, con 48 metros logra una altura muy superior... está sí... sale con 2kW y ocho dipolos cerrados. Entra en todos lados...

Si andas con ganas de hacer una linda instalación podes hacerte una formación de cuatro dipolos cerrados, que no necesitan de ajuste y suelen ser bastante inmunes a la objetos cercanos, pero sea como sea, continuamos con el detalle de la torre. Para mí es más económico y más práctico... además, seguro que si salis a recorrer tu ciudad vas a encontrar varias en desuso, que por lo general te las regalan si las pedis, ya que al estar en desuso no gastan en mantenimiento y por consiguiente se convierten en un riesgo del que se quieren deshacer. Generalmente son torres de entre 12 y 18 metros, con antenas de hf, facilmente identificables porque estas se suelen cortar, también es normal ver las ringo partidas, o los coaxiles volando.... en mi ciudad conseguí dos torres buscando así. Hay una más que tengo en vista, pero no logro hubicar al dueño... esa torre tiene unos 30 metros, con una direccional de hf a la que se le cayeron los elementos hace tiempo y hace poco cayó el coaxil que está enredado en una rienda... lo que falta es que caiga la torre... así que no creo que este ser humano tenga mucho problema en que me la lleve.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ene 11, 2013)

Muchachos han leído este chiste http://www.cnc.gov.ar/normativa/sc0142_96.pdf  . jejejejej

Categoria E potencia radiada efectiva max 1KW y un maximo de antena de 75mt
Categoria F "                                         " 300w "                                   " 60mt
Categoria G "                                         " 50w  "                                   " 30mt

quien cumple con esto??? yo tengo pensado solicitar en un futuro no tan lejano la categoría F.
ahora........quien me garantiza que me van a escuchar con esa potencia ??

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 11, 2013)

Para tu categoría vas a tener una muy buena cobertura si la frecuencia es asignada... para que te des una idea, aca hay emisoras que tienen 600w y con casi 60 metros andan bastante bien... pero estan pegadas a otras emisoras... y entre lo que desparraman y demás, es un caos... pero hay una que tiene asignada su frecuencia en la misma categoría que queres y con sólo 250w y 54 metros de altura te diré que sale mejor que muchas de las otras...

Para solicitar una licencia... bueno... es todo un tema... no estoy muy al tanto, pero creo que podes pedirla para la categoría más baja, que donde está probada la disponibilidad del espectro, la adjudicación es directa. Tiene un costo de $3500 o algo así y luego podes pedir una ampliación a la categoría.

Fijate también que la catergoría no sólo va por potencia y altura, sino por área primaria de cobertura.

Buscate a alguien que maneje la parte burocrática y te gestione todo esto (hay varios abogados y contadores que se encargan de esto... y en mi ciudad hay un tipo que al parecer trabaja para afsca y por unas cinco lucas te gestiona todo... torre incluida...)


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 30, 2013)

andaba medio desaparecido!!! me gustaria compartir un video de una de las torres mas alta en el mundo! 538 mts de altura! la gided tower




me gustaria subir a esa torre algun dia!!


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Nov 27, 2013)

Aca dejo las fotos de como quedo la torre montada con los tramos que arme en el video


----------



## davidcr85 (Nov 28, 2013)

Excelente tema creo que hacia mucha falta abrir un hilo acerca de la construcción y montaje de torres. Incluso si hay alguien de costa rica por estos lados me encantaria poder conocer gente experta en el tema, tengo una torre 6 tramos (18 metros) para des-instalar en una propiedad pero necesito ayuda , no puedo bajarla yo mismo no tengo el equipo ni la experiencia ademas de un impedimento fisico (vertigo zzz)


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 17, 2013)

Si tuve que atarla a 4 lados diferentes por que no me daban los ángulos, era una slim jim de FM. Ahora la estoy desmontando para llevar para otro lugar. La idea es ponerla en una terraza y poner mas dipolos. Es la primera ves que monto una torre, la verdad que es un lindo trabajo, siempre que tengamos elementos de seguridad. 
Muchas gracias a ustedes por toda la información y experiencia que comparten con la comunidad. 
PD: Cuando tenga terminada la instalación con la formación de antenas terminadas subo mas fotos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2013)

Hay que ver que es experiencia... la verdad que yo cada vez me siento menos a gusto en altura... hay mucha porquería instalada por ahí... y aunque todo se vea muy bonito, nunca olvidemos que ninguna cadena es más fuerte que su eslabón más débil... hace unas semanas me llamaron para mudar unas antenas que estaban en una torre 168 de 30 metros. Todo excelente, la manera en que armaron las riendas, la torre galvanizada, todo muy bonito, menos donde la instalaron... en un techo... sobre la carga y un lado no apoyaba en ningún lado... nunca ví una torre trabajar como lo hacía esta... llamé a alguien más y bajó las antenas de mala gana... me dejó el cable de 1/2 arriba, así que tuve que subir yo mismo para bajarlo.

Charlando con el dueño me decía que compró todo a una empresa de Mar Del Plata y que vinieron de allá a instalarla, que la torre era homologada, que tenía seguro, que blah blah blah... pero somos pocos y nos conocemos mucho... al final supe la verdad... y termina siendo el cuento de siempre... así que mejor dejo a personas que sepan mejor de que se trata este asunto y tendrán un mejor criterio para aceptar o rechazar el trabajo.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 18, 2013)

que tipo de techo era ?? como un un lado no apoyaba ?? no entiendo.  Me parece muy buen criterio el que tenes, la verdad que esto no es juego sea la altura que sea. Te cuento una que le paso a un hermano de un  amigo....terminaron  de instalar una torre de 60mts y uno los pasa muro se partio! y lo peor de todo la reciclaron y volvieron a instalarla, por suerte esto paso cuando ya estaban abajo. así parece este mundo en la argentina. Cuanto te cobraron por ese trabajo?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 20, 2013)

Estaba en la carga de un techo de chapa, de una construcción que debe ser de la década del 20 más o menos. Tenía una base T, y solo apoyavan dos se los tres extremos. Uno quedaba fuera de la pared y de ese lado trabajaba mucho... nunca ví una torre moverse así como un acordeón.

No lo tengo muy presente en este momento, pero el trabajo total creo que fue de unos $40 el metro.

Para esta misma gente, luego instalamos unas antenas en otro lado... en este caso era una torre 128 en tramos de 3 metros, con un total de 36 metros, más unos 12 metros del techo donde estaba instalada... también sobre la carga de un techo de chapa, pero nada que ver... aunque las riendas estaban más que flojas, no se movía para nada abajo. Insisto en que era una torre más liviana que la anterior, pero en principio estaba bien apoyada. Para esto llevé a la misma persona de antes. Por ahí se le enredó la soga y subí para darle una mano... resulta que abajo la torre estaba muy bonita, también galvanizada, etc... pero arriba era fierro liso, ya muy castigado por el óxido, algunas soldaduras partidas... daba miedo... averigüé y tiene más de 20 años instalada y nunca se le dió mantenimiento... vamos que no es difícil... una manito de pintura y cambio de tornillos una vez al año no estaría mal... igual que ver los alambres y reemplazarlos en caso de dudas... además de alargar la vida útil de la estructura el costo será considerablemente menor al de indemnizar la propiedad ajena o las vidas que se arriesgan.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2013)

para montar estas estructuras aparte de los calculos requiere mucha presicion, las riendas por ejemplo deben estar ajustados de acuerdo a la temperatura de la zona, por ejemplo no muy tensionadas ni muy flojas por la dilatacion y contraccion de los metales, ademas con ayuda de un torquimetro hay que instalar los antitorques, instalar bien nivelado, esto con ayuda de inclinometros, muchas veces se instala a ojimetro.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2013)

Atento a que el ajuste de las riendas no solo tiene que ver con como trabajaran por las temperaturas o la misma tracción de la torre. Tené en cuenta que entre más las estires, más te tirará la torre hacia abajo, así que conviene tensar sólo las de abajo y las de arriba dejarlas lo más sueltas posible (estirarlas hasta que pierdan la pansita nomás y la torre quede lo más derecha posible...) aunque esto no siempre juega a favor... hace unos meses instalé unas antenas a 36 metros y las riendas estaban bastante flojitas arriba... el movimiento pendular de la torre mareaba cuando uno se movía. Mientras trabajabas en el lugar todo bien, es como que se acompaña ese movimiento, pero al tener que trasladarse a la otra cara, o subir o bajar, el mareo era importante.

Aprovecho para comentarles... necesito acomodar una torre de 18 metros... son tres tramos de seis metros... y está muy inclinada entre el primer y segundo tramo (abajo). De qué manera se puede mover esto sin desmontar el tercer tramo? Se que hay que suplementar entre los bujes, con arandelas, o alambres, o planchuelas si es mucho. No hay problema con eso lo he hecho antes, pero nunca me encontré con este problema cuando los tramos ya estan puestos. Aclaro que no es que se torció, sino que no se acomodó durante la instalación, como es debido (ya saben... llamas a un tipo que quiere plantar todo en menos de dos horas, cobrar e irse). El primer tramo también está bastante fuera de plomo. Pensaba comenzar corrigiendo desde abajo, suplementando la base y para esto hacer algo que se enganche al "zigzag" del tramo para poder levantarlo con un gato hidraulico o tijera (el del coche)... yo creo que con poder levantarla un centímetro será más que suficiente para poder suplementar abajo. Ahora, arriba no creo que un invento como este sea suficiente o al menos seguro. Qué opinan?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 30, 2013)

en las imagenes vemos un par de torres que pasaron a mejor vida!!! fue en una gran tormenta donde tambien cayo otra torre del cual no tengo ahora imagenes hace unos 2 años


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2013)

en 2010 aca pasó algo similar... durante una tormenta hubo buena limpieza de torres... ironicamente las que menos mantenimiento recibieron resultaron ser la mayoría en pie.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 30, 2013)

pues aqui lo mismo!!! creo que por los materiales utilizados, eran de muy buena calidad como esta torre de 104metros, me encuentro solo a unos 60 metros, esta torre tiene unos 50 años.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2013)

Hubo "Limpieza"


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 2, 2014)

seeee limpiando la antena!!!!! o sea mantenimiento de torres su excelencia!
en breve subire fotografias de una torre que estoy montando para una pequeña radio


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ene 12, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Atento a que el ajuste de las riendas no solo tiene que ver con como trabajaran por las temperaturas o la misma tracción de la torre. Tené en cuenta que entre más las estires, más te tirará la torre hacia abajo, así que conviene tensar sólo las de abajo y las de arriba dejarlas lo más sueltas posible (estirarlas hasta que pierdan la pansita nomás y la torre quede lo más derecha posible...) aunque esto no siempre juega a favor... hace unos meses instalé unas antenas a 36 metros y las riendas estaban bastante flojitas arriba... el movimiento pendular de la torre mareaba cuando uno se movía. Mientras trabajabas en el lugar todo bien, es como que se acompaña ese movimiento, pero al tener que trasladarse a la otra cara, o subir o bajar, el mareo era importante.
> 
> Aprovecho para comentarles... necesito acomodar una torre de 18 metros... son tres tramos de seis metros... y está muy inclinada entre el primer y segundo tramo (abajo). De qué manera se puede mover esto sin desmontar el tercer tramo? Se que hay que suplementar entre los bujes, con arandelas, o alambres, o planchuelas si es mucho. No hay problema con eso lo he hecho antes, pero nunca me encontré con este problema cuando los tramos ya estan puestos. Aclaro que no es que se torció, sino que no se acomodó durante la instalación, como es debido (ya saben... llamas a un tipo que quiere plantar todo en menos de dos horas, cobrar e irse). El primer tramo también está bastante fuera de plomo. Pensaba comenzar corrigiendo desde abajo, suplementando la base y para esto hacer algo que se enganche al "zigzag" del tramo para poder levantarlo con un gato hidraulico o tijera (el del coche)... yo creo que con poder levantarla un centímetro será más que suficiente para poder suplementar abajo. Ahora, arriba no creo que un invento como este sea suficiente o al menos seguro. Qué opinan?



Que tan torcida esta? la verdad parece bastante peligroso lo que propones por que para levantarla y acomodar abajo tendrías que aflojar todos los vientos. Quizás sea mas fácil re-instalarla. Después de todo son solo 3 tramos. En que estado están los materiales??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 14, 2014)

Cuando pueda te paso foto. Todos los materiales estan en buen estado, tanto la torre, como grilletes, guardacabos, alambres, tensores. Todo se hizo con la idea de darle un mantenimiento simple. Se dejó todo listo para que un tipo venga y ponga un tramo sobre otro, así nada más... cuando vi como le quedó el segundo tramo no le quise decir nada porque se supone que es él el que sabe. Luego, ya con todos los tramos puestos intentó hacerle palanca con un fierro, pero no pudo. Supongo porque no tenía demasiado lugar por el diámetro de los bulones, que entraban justitos en los bujes, así que lo dejó así nomás. Luego fue él quien instaló las antenas, pero ni se preocupó por ese detalle. No es una torre pesada, no creo que llegue a los 100 kilos, con antenas y toda la cosa. Pero ya de esto la verdad no entiendo mucho y por lo que veo, los que se dedican a esto parece que tampoco  Cuando pueda paso fotos.

Lo que no se le puso fue la base en T... ahora creo que entiendo para que sirve... supongo que las primeras correciones se hacen ahí


----------



## davidcr85 (Abr 8, 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy construyendo y casi finalizando un mástil para prueba de antenas que va a tener entre 10-11 mtrs de altura.  Mi duda es con el tema del aislamiento electrico ahora que pronto va a entrar el invierno y con esto la rayeria y todo lo demás quiero saber si dicho mastil debe estar conectado a tierra o mas bien aislado, he buscado por internet y me he encontrado con artículos contradictorios, unos dicen que los mastiles deben estar _"propiamente conectados a tierra segun la normativa......"_ y en otros dicen que deben estar aislados con base de concreto que no permita la entrada de agua para proteger de los rayos..  

 No se cual versión sea la correcta o la aplicable a mi caso. Los tubos de momento tienen 1.6 mts de profundidad directamente sobre el suelo pero mas adelante pienso hacer un relleno de concreto para algo mas solido.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 9, 2014)

En mi opinión, debes hacer una base de anclaje de cemento resistente a la humedad, y ahí montar la torre, sujetada con sendos tornillos, etc. lo de usar este tipo de base, es precisambte por eso, en caso de una gran descarga, tu torre que está directamente clavada en la tierra va a soportar la descarga en su misma estructura, debilitándola, he visto torres de esas que al recibir una descarga simplemente se destrozan en la base y caen, (no quisiera estar cerca). el otro problema es la corrosión. no te imaginas lo rápido que se corroen los tubos clavados en la tierra. 

lo idóneo es que uses un pararayos en la punta, y  lo conectes con cable muy grueso segun la norma a tierra con barras diseñadas para eso. 

tu sabes que en cuestión de descargas eléctricas la seguridad nunca sobra.
Ver el archivo adjunto 108239

además la torre metálica tambièn se debe aterrizar, pero alejada de los tornillos de la base...
Ver el archivo adjunto 108240
puedes ver proyecticos así: http://www.ryohnosuke.com/foros/index.php?threads/11451/page-3

los rayos matan a muchas personas, y recuerda que si estás en un lugar muy alto, debes colocarle indicador lumiso en la punta no querrás tumbar un helicóptero o algo así.
Suerte
PD. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/torres-instalacion-antenas-20337/index4.html


----------



## LeonKennedy (Abr 10, 2014)

Para este caso si puedes conseguir un telorumetro seria bueno para realizar las mediciones de la puesta a tierra, podrias poner un pararrayos en la punta de la torre teniendo en cuenta 45º de proteccion, formando un cono con respecto a la punta de tu pararrayos y la base de la torre, seria bueno que la bajada de tierra del pararrayos sea un cabo de cobre de una buena seccion, instala las jabalinas lo mas profundo posible en la tierra. 
podrias usar unas 5 jabalinas conectadas todas entre si y a tu pararrayos. independiente al pararrayos coloca otras jabalinas conectadas a la montante o estructura de la torre, en cuanto pueda puedo pasarte fotos. 
esto es lo que hacemos en torres de telecomunicaciones para celulares donde trabajo, y la verdad muchas veces han caido rayos en nuestras torres, y han sido efectivas las protecciones en un 95%, si podes realizar algun tipo de soldaduras entre los cables y las jabalinas seria bueno para evitar falso contacto y perdida de conductibidad electrica.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola a todos a titulo de curiosidad lo correcto nonbre del equipo que mide la qualidad de tomas de tierra es : "Geometer" , donde todos los otros son invenciones locais. 
En cada región hay un nobre diferente , aca en Brasil generalemte si denomina "Terrometro" , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja. 
Att.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 23, 2014)

Acá les dejo una foto de la nueva torre ahora con 27 mts en total. Agregue 2 tramos de 10/8 en la base a los 6 de 10/6. Después saco unas fotos de las anclas también (están echas con una varilla roscada de 8mm). El techo tiene 4 mts. La instalación la realizaron entre 4 personas, 2 arriba y 2 abajo. Gran equipo !! Saludos


----------



## maxi01 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hola gente, hoy me instalaron una torre de 18 metros de altura. 
El problema que ahora hace un ruido terrible, como una especie de vibración constante. 

Debe ser resonancia no de toda la estructura ? La cuestión es que me van a sacar con torre y todo de mi casa. 


¿alguna solución?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2015)

Hola Don maxi01 ,  te recomendo contactar quien armo esa torre y esplicar a el lo problema y qual solución el te propoen. Ojala haya un bueno acuerdo entre las dos partes.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 4, 2015)

Buenos días.

Con los datos que aportas es difícil dar con la solución.

Hay que tener en cuenta  que 18 metros es el equivalente a un edificio de 6 alturas y con toda seguridad se necesita un proyecto  firmado por un Ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones o por un Aparejador (Arquitecto Técnico).

Una posible razón sería una excesiva tensión en los vientos  o riostras que sujetan la Torre o que la sección utilizada en los tramos no es la a adecuada.

En cualquier caso, una Torre de esas características, si no está todo bien calculado, puede suponer un serio peligro para la estructura del edificio.

Ponte en contacto con la Empresa que ha realizado el montaje y explícales el problema.

Sal U2


----------



## Alkotan (Jul 4, 2015)

Hola a tod@s.

A parte de lo que se comenta anteriormente, para una torre como la descrita es necesario contratar un Seguro de Responsabilidad Civil.

Buenas y calurosas tardes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 4, 2015)

Hola, deberías expandir más detalles, pues no sabemos si se trata de una torre de transmisión o recepción.
Dicha torre, está fundada desde el suelo con vientos? O está montada en una terraza de una o cuantas plantas?
El zumbido es constante? O sólo cuando opera? En caso que sea de transmisión!, potencia de emisión?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2015)

Yo creo que la vibración es causada por fuertes rajadas de viento , en todo caso es mui prudente averiguar realmente lo que se passa.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 5, 2015)

Buenos días.

Os dejo un documento en PDF, trata sobre el montaje de Antenas arriostradas.

En la página 16 y siguientes, trata del montaje de Antenas  de más de 17 metros de altura.

Sal U2


----------



## David724 (Ago 18, 2018)

hola una consulta necesito montar una torre de 60 metros pero solo cuento con un terreno de 12x50 lo podre montar o tendría que ser de menor altura ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2018)

Tendrias que consultarlo con los que se dedican a instalar antenas de esa envergadura


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2018)

creo que una autosoportada seria tu solucion $$$


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2018)

Si, pero excede el terreno del qe dispone


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si, pero excede el terreno del qe dispone



la Autosoportada no tiene cables tensores


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2018)

El esquema   que pusiste no es una autoportante y tenes idea de la diferencia de precio entre  una antena clásica y una autoportante???
No solo que es varias veces más cara que una tradicional, también su instalación es varias veces más cara


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema   que pusiste no es una autoportante y tenes idea de la diferencia de precio entre  una antena clásica y una autoportante???
> No solo que es varias veces más cara que una tradicional, también su instalación es varias veces más cara




creo que los "$$$" responden a esa pregunta


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 20, 2018)

Para esa altura, seguramente tendrás que pedir permiso para instalar al menos un anclaje en un terreno vecino, aunque he visto cada cosa instalada...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2018)

Primero que nada  hay que saber si en esa zona se pueden colocar antenas de esa envergadura


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 20, 2018)

Eso es verdad. Cada municipio tiene sus cosas y en algunos lugares sn bastante restrictivos. Conviene averiguarlo, ya que una instalación así será honerosa y que aparezca la autoridad pidiendo desmantelarla a poco de haberla montado, no creo que agrade mucho.


----------

